# Best Rib Place???



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Ken W. gave me an idea for a post.

Where is the best rib place you have ever eaten?

Ken W. and I thought The Ranch in Devils Lake. Homemade chokecherry BBQ sauce. Ribs fall right off the bone and rub they use is unbelievable. A rack is like 3lbs. and stretches 2 feet across.

Anyone else a rib eater???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The very best was the Denbigh Pub, it isn't open for business these days dangit.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

The Ranch...in Fullerton. 8)


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Kansas City is the home of the best ribs and best bbq in the world, hands down. The best ribs that I have ever had were at a little mom & pop place about 30 miles outside of Kansas City... I don't recall the name. Paper table clothes, big rolls of paper towels on each table, ice cold brew, and tangy sauce that made you think you had gone to heaven.

The best bbq, without a doubt, can be found at Arthur Bryant's on Brooklyn Avenue in downtown Kansas City. The place isn't fancy.. aluminum prison-style trays, Wonder Bread on the counter, and the like. However, the food is great. If there was ever a city created for carnivores, Kansas City is it!

A close second in the best bbq department can be found at Smoky John's in Madison, WI. Smoky John's won the world bbq cook-off for three years in a row, and they have won countless national and regional competitions.

I have been all over this state of North Dakota, and I hate to say that the food sucks. How can a beef-producing state like North Dakota not have a world-class steakhouse or bbq joint?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dleier said:


> The Ranch...in Fullerton. 8)


Agreed, the Ranch House in Fullerton.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bigdaddy,
You have to understand something about ND people. When you tell someone from ND about a good place to eat. Their next response will almost always be "How much does it cost?"

The volume to price ratio is the only thing that matters.

Alcohol on the other hand........ :-? well, that too has a to have a high volume to price ratio.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Big Daddy, have you been to the Pastime Club in Marmarth? World class steak for sure, and at a reasonable price. Back to ribs. My best was also in KC, just this past June. Oddly enough it was at the Famous Dave's across the street from Cabela's. They called them St. Louis ribs, and they made me so happy I wanted to just love everybody. I overtipped the waitress a bunch. I have had homestyle, southern, Texas and Hawaiian, but never had ribs that good before. Okay, I was REALLY hungry. Burl


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Without hesitation, the Speed Queen in Milwaukee. As the name suggests, this bbq joint is located in a converted laundromat. In a pretty rough part of town (you order - inside - through a bullet-proof window), but it's the real deal. Outside shoulder sandwich (open face) - um-umm-ummm!

The Hickory Hut on East Lake in Mpls isn't shabby either. Also in a Kevlar-recommended area.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Live2hunt,
You have my attention. I grew up in the hills. Picked alot of chokecherries as a kid. Mom made alot of jelly,syrup and wine. We all know Mom's was the best. I may have to travel to DL sometime soon. Is ther any peticular night for ribs??
Anyone been to Webalough (sp) MT. forget the name of the place. Top notch beef.
Also the Gourmet House in Bismarck, closed now, national aclaimed 4 star restraunt.
Big Daddy do you get out much?????????? oke:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I have to agree with that Browning lover live2hunt they have wonderful ribs at The Ranch in D.L. Although the ribs at the Speedway in Grand Forks used to be pretty good as well. Magnum3.5


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Big Daddy, have you been to the Pastime Club in Marmarth? World class steak for sure, and at a reasonable price.


Yes, I have been to Marmoth. On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give the steak a 6.5 or 7. Not bad.

If it comes to steak, my top picks are St. Elmo Steakhouse in Indianapolis (NY strip costs $42 but you can eat it with a fork), the Chicago Chop House, and the Hereford House in KC.

However, I don't want to hijack this thread... let's get back to bbq!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The best BBQ food I have ever eaten was in Pittsburgh, Kansas. I don't remember the name of the place but I was there when my Bro-in-law played for the bison and they were in a playoff game during a monsoon. They had the best ribs I have ever eaten and followed it up with the best peach pie you ever saw as well!!!! Makes my mouth water just thinking of it!!!! :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This thread brings a smile to my face. You ever notice that women can tell you the anniversary of your first date, your first kiss, or the fact that they wore a certain dress to a wedding last year so they can't wear it again? Guys, on the other hand, can recall with great detail a serving of bbq ribs. It must be the hunter-gatherer drive in us.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

BBQ ribs AND peach pie. Dang! I just got done eating breakfast and my mouth is watering already.

Zogman: sent you a PM

Magnum 3.5: Good luck on Saturday. I will call you later in the day.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Interstate bbq Memphis Tennesee. Mullti time world champ. Get them dry or get them wet. Best baby backs in the world. Good grief my mouth is salivating thinking about them.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Those on the East Side should check out Prime Cuts Meat on So. University in Fargo. Great butcher shop, all around. They offer pre-cooked and pre-sauced babybacks. Half hour on the grill and you're in business. World class? No, but if you're loking for something different to grill and/or need a rib fix, they're pretty tasty and very easy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They gotta be smoked and slow cooked.That garbage some resturants try to pass off where they just bake them in an oven and dump BBQ sauce on before they bring them out is not worthy of being called BBQ!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you can wash the sauce off with soap and water they aint ribs either, I like the sticky, sweet, smoked, cured kind...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one have the ribs the street vender in downtown Fargo was selling(he won the ribfest one year)?mmmmmm!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Battles in Ames Iowa,,,Just off Iowa State campus


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Edwards Steakhouse
Jersey City, NJ


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Fiorella's Jack Stack Barbeque in Kansas City or Blues City Cafe on Beale Street in Memphis


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Felix's Sportsbar -- Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


----------



## Annie (Sep 25, 2005)

Jim's Rib Haven in Rock Island, IL about 5 miles from my house!

They were even featured on the Food Network in the show "Best of.."


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Barrel House Rib SPice!

It can be used on pork chops, ribs, anything. Made in Minnesota, I think they have a website- Google it!

Curtis

P.S. My friend is the man who makes it! :beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

have to agree, best steak in the US, bone in Filet, dry aged prime beef at the Chicago Chop House. End of Story


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim's Rib Haven in Rock Island, IL about 5 miles from my house!

They were even featured on the Food Network in the show "Best of.."

Annie been there it was good but I wouldn't say the best


----------

